# Why can't I be one of those girls who gets hit on



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

just by walking to the mailbox or down the street? I mean, I read posts at another message board where girls will complain about being hit on even when they're looking their crappiest and I've seen pictures of these girls, they're attractive but not like whoa, eye catching, jaw dropping attractive you know? 

I mean, it's not like I particularly want to be hit on but I want to be checked out or have some guys show interest in me. I know guys are sometimes really discrete about it but I just feel so unattractive to the opposite sex. The only compliments I get are from old people who say how pretty or beautiful I am but those don't count! They say it to be polite, I don't really think they mean it.


----------



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

I honestly don't know since I've never had a guy show interest in me. I guess maybe just giving me a compliment or something, I have no idea. The SA complicates things of course. 

I guess I just hope that some guy who has an interest in me will walk up to me, and try to strike up a friendly conversation, and maybe eventually it will lead to friendship and if I'm interested, a relationship.


----------



## R34 (Nov 22, 2003)

You probably already got hit on, but did not notice it.


----------



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

Maybe... I doubt it though.


----------



## JenJen (Aug 12, 2006)

i'll hit on u. there!


----------



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

It doesn't count over the internet! :lol


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

sure it does!

so.... do you come here often?


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

do girls like some complete stranger going up to them and talking to them??
I would do it if only I wasn't afraid of the rejection. My worst fear is trying to chat up a girl I like and getting that "ugh why are you talking to me?" look...
but hey Kit, how yous doin? ;-)


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Kit said:


> just by walking to the mailbox or down the street? I mean, I read posts at another message board where girls will complain about being hit on even when they're looking their crappiest and I've seen pictures of these girls, they're attractive but not like whoa, eye catching, jaw dropping attractive you know?


I always laugh at those posts.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Kit said:


> just by walking to the mailbox or down the street? I mean, I read posts at another message board where girls will complain about being hit on even when they're looking their crappiest and I've seen pictures of these girls, they're attractive but not like whoa, eye catching, jaw dropping attractive you know?
> 
> I mean, it's not like I particularly want to be hit on but I want to be checked out or have some guys show interest in me. I know guys are sometimes really discrete about it but I just feel so unattractive to the opposite sex. The only compliments I get are from old people who say how pretty or beautiful I am but those don't count! They say it to be polite, I don't really think they mean it.


You're probably too hot and intimidating for most guys to come up to you and strike up a conversation. This explains why the second hottest girl in the class usually gets hit on more than the #1.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Kit said:


> just by walking to the mailbox or down the street? I mean, I read posts at another message board where girls will complain about being hit on even when they're looking their crappiest and I've seen pictures of these girls, they're attractive but not like whoa, eye catching, jaw dropping attractive you know?
> 
> I mean, it's not like I particularly want to be hit on but I want to be checked out or have some guys show interest in me. I know guys are sometimes really discrete about it but I just feel so unattractive to the opposite sex. The only compliments I get are from old people who say how pretty or beautiful I am but those don't count! They say it to be polite, I don't really think they mean it.


 :ditto It really sucks sometimes.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Kit said:


> just by walking to the mailbox or down the street? I mean, I read posts at another message board where girls will complain about being hit on even when they're looking their crappiest and I've seen pictures of these girls, they're attractive but not like whoa, eye catching, jaw dropping attractive you know?
> 
> I mean, it's not like I particularly want to be hit on but I want to be checked out or have some guys show interest in me. I know guys are sometimes really discrete about it but I just feel so unattractive to the opposite sex. The only compliments I get are from old people who say how pretty or beautiful I am but those don't count! They say it to be polite, I don't really think they mean it.


Maybe you have to fall in between. Too hot and you're intimidating not hot enough and no one pays attention? I wish I hit on girls. Sorry for being one of those guys that doesn't.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Kit said:


> just by walking to the mailbox or down the street? I mean, I read posts at another message board where girls will complain about being hit on even when they're looking their crappiest and I've seen pictures of these girls, they're attractive but not like whoa, eye catching, jaw dropping attractive you know?
> 
> I mean, it's not like I particularly want to be hit on but I want to be checked out or have some guys show interest in me. I know guys are sometimes really discrete about it but I just feel so unattractive to the opposite sex. The only compliments I get are from old people who say how pretty or beautiful I am but those don't count! They say it to be polite, I don't really think they mean it.


oh gosh...i know what you mean. the only people that ever tell me i'm "pretty" are older people, family mostly. and although i wouldn't want to get approached all the time it would be nice if i walked by a guy and he smiled, or some employee at a store flirted with me. sounds lame actually, because even if they did i would try to get away, but i feel like males completely ignore or look past me. it would nice to be noticed once, dammit!!


----------



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

Because you never crossed paths with me. :kiss


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I wish nice guys hit on me, but only freaky creepy guys do it. It makes me feel anxious when they do it. Its also very crude.


----------



## beckjcream (Feb 20, 2005)

Whimsy said:


> I wish nice guys hit on me, but only freaky creepy guys do it. It makes me feel anxious when they do it. Its also very crude.


unfortunately this sounds like me :afr


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

beckjcream said:


> Whimsy said:
> 
> 
> > I wish nice guys hit on me, but only freaky creepy guys do it. It makes me feel anxious when they do it. Its also very crude.
> ...


Yeah. I'd probably be defined as a nice creepy guy to women that I'm a stranger to. Women that know me would just say that I'm a quiet nice guy.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I know the feeling of wanting to be hit on. Sometimes i wish i could get the attention i see other girls mired in, it's a confidence/friendly attitude thing mainly. Then again, having some form of SA, i know that i don't really want too much attention directed at me. It's just nice to feel special, to feel attractive to the opposite sex. I rarely feel appreciated that way. I don't consider myself much to look at either, i'm okay. But i understand that i'm way too aloof people probably don't even bother.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, if it's any consolation, a lot of the guys around here would love to be able to hit on women! :lol


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

yeah.. my hitting on consists on looks and if I know her then I just do some skills but I dont actually "approach" yet.


----------



## seeking_bat (Apr 21, 2006)

I used to wish guys would hit on me, until a few did. It's just creepy and awkward to have a stranger ask you out.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

seeking_bat said:


> I used to wish guys would hit on me, until a few did. It's just creepy and awkward to have a stranger ask you out.


Catch-22. Damned if we do, dammned if we don't. Females are complex.


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

Kit said:


> I want to be checked out or have some guys show interest in me.


I bet you have been checked out and didn't realize it. If you have boobs or a butt guys will be checking you out. :lol As far as getting hit on, some of it is up to you. Are you going to places where someone can approach you or are you staying home? Do you fix yourself up? Makeup, hair, nails, clothes? Are you approachable or do you close yourself off from others?


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

ST said:


> How would you like a guy to show intrest in you (in detail)?


For me its best if a guy just comes up and introduces himself and starts a low key conversation. It can be about anything or nothing. I'm in college now, so some guys talk about classes. One guy asked me if I knew a good mechanic to work on his car. At a restaurant, one guy started asking me about my dinner. You really can talk about anything just keep it friendly and safe. Also, since I'm shy, asking me questions--non-personal questions-- is a good way to draw me into a conversation.

Pickup lines, crude or vulgar language or comments, touching, staring make me feel very uncomfortable very quickly. Also, don't expect my phone number just because you talked to me for 5 minutes. But, if you see me again, it will be that much easier for you to get to know me.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I feel the same way, Kit.

It seems whenever I talk about this, people give me one of these two responses:

1) "Maybe you should try to pretty yourself up to attract more attention...wear makeup, dress nicer, etc."
2) "Maybe you are TOO beautiful, and you just intimidate the men."

So what should I do, guys? Pretty myself up or ugly myself up? LOL.

Hmmm...I'm either doing things wrong, or I'm just doing things "too right". I'm either too good or not good enough. Ain't that funny? LOL.


----------



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

Like I said, I don't necessarily want to be hit on by guys, I just want to have some attention shown from them, ya know? Hitting on me in a none creepy way would be good but like I've said, I wouldn't know because it's never happened. As for prettying myself up, that kind of defeats the purpose. I want to look attract without have to put so much effort into it. I mean, then I'm just going to feel super ugly without makeup and I'm going to end up depending on it, you know?

I try to make myself seem approachable, I really do, or at least I try to. :lol

Anyway, I'm not going to post a picture. I look extra horrible in pictures.


----------



## Guye_Noir (Aug 9, 2006)

ST said:


> I'm very confused........ do you girls want to be hit on or not? lol


That's part of the reason why I don't hit on girls (that and because I don't know how). I have no idea if they'll think it's flattering and fun, or annoying and creepy.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Look for the head-to-toe glance, Kit. If you see a guy giving you the head-to-toe/toe-to-head glance than he is checking you out. Rule of thumb: Assume any guy that you meet thinks you're the hottest thing on two legs 'cause you probably are baby!


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

ST said:


> I'm very confused........ do you girls want to be hit on or not? lol


I like it if it is done right. It is creepy if it is done wrong. But I could not hit on guys. So unless a guy approaches me, I'll die a virgin.


----------



## Guye_Noir (Aug 9, 2006)

shelly said:


> ST said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very confused........ do you girls want to be hit on or not? lol
> ...


So what are the right and wrong ways of doing it?


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

> So what are the right and wrong ways of doing it?


[/quote]

I think I posted an answer to this earlier but here is what I like. Other girls may like or think something different.

First off let me tell you what I don't like.

I don't like old guys coming on to me. I'm just 21 and I really don't want to play Lolita for some older guy. I didn't even like the book. I really don't like pickup lines. They just seem too lame and desperate. Vulgar language or comments, touching, staring make me feel very uncomfortable very quickly. If you're drunk, angry, dirty, smelly or sick, pass me by. We all have bad days and I really don't want to be part of yours. Don't approach me at inappropriate places or times. Doctor's offices, pharmacies, Victoria's Secret, or when I'm sweating my butt off on the stairmaster, there are times when girls require a certain discretion.

Now what I do like.

I like it best if a guy just comes up and introduces himself and starts a low key conversation. It can be about anything or nothing, that's why it's called small talk. It really can be about anything. Talk about the weather, or class, or my dog. If you can tell a joke and make me laugh, great but it's not required. It's not really about the words, it's about the connection. If you break up the loneliness of my day, make me feel safe, show a real interest in me and not just my body, I will appreciate it. Also, since I'm shy, asking me questions--non-personal questions-- is a good way to draw me into a conversation.

If you think there is some chemistry between us, you can ask for my phone number but don't act like you have a right to it just because you talked to me for 5 minutes. If I don't give it to you, and I don't give mine out very often, and you see me again, it will be that much easier for you to get to know me.

I know they say women can approach men, but at this point in my like there is no way I could. I know how difficult it must be, especially for guys with SA. If a guy treats me with respect, makes me feel safe and attractive, there is no way I would be rude to him.

Anyway, this is just me, but I hope it answers your question.


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

Consider yourself lucky. Trust me, the last thing that you want is some creepy guy hitting on you...or maybe you do, i don't know. but i don't like it. 

The kind of guys that hit on me are the type that would never want a meaningfull long term relationship. All they want is a one night stand. That's not that type of guy that you want to attract. I'm not saying that all guys that hit are girls are that type but most are. 

It's not fun to be sipping your coffee at starbucks or something and have some total stranger walk up to you say "You are hot, let me take that shirt off of you" or something equally stupid. It's awkward. It's an extremely uncomfortable situation. 

Chances are a great nummber of guys have checked you out and wanted to hit on you but were too scared and shy to do so.

I think that, and correct me if i'm worng, i;m just making a wild guess here, that you don't really want guys to hit on you but you want someone to think you're beautiful and tell you so. 

Like i said before, there's a 90% chance that some guy out there that you walked past on the street or bumped into at the store thinks you're beautiful but is just too scared to say so. 

I have extremely low self confidence about my appearance, so everytime i catch someone looking at me, i tell myself that that person looked at me because he was attracted to me in some way or other or else he wouldn't give me a second glance.

i don't know if he is or if he's looking at me cause i have something hanging out of my nose but it works. it makes my day. try telling yourself that when you see you guy giving you the eye.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't know if I've ever been "hit on," because I don't know what would qualify as that. I have caught men staring at me or trying to look down my shirt before, but I think of it as being curiousity in an oddity. 

Once, a preteen boy yelled, "Show me your t#*ties!" at me. That seems like more of a command than anything else. I don't take well to being bossed around. I may have complied if he had simply asked in question form or said, "Pardon me, but would you mind unvealing your bosom?" No, wait, I still wouldn't have, but politeness does go a long way.

Some guy sitting on a stoop outside of the local police station yelled, "woooo, girl!" or something to that extent at me once. I don't think that one counts, though, because he was probably drunk. And sitting outside of a police station. 
I hate going to "Blockbuster video," because it's right across from the police station. They have convicts on work release washing their cars and cleaning the grounds there, so every time I get out of my car I hear "Heyyyy!" or "Wooooo".. or simply a whistle. Apparently, that's the area for obnoxious perverts, because I'm always honked at by cars when I walk towards the entrance.

The only physical thing that I've had was when some random man put his hand on my hip, right next to my "area," to brush by me. I know that's not being "hit on," but who the hell touches a stranger in that area?!


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Everytime I have been hit on (very, very few times) it has been horribly uncomfortable. Once at an old job a person hit my butt and would ask me questions like "do you need a ride home?" and "so, what are you doing tonight?" It made me terrified to go to work and I was too scared to talk to the management, and it didn't help that the other employees would harrass me to. Anyway, I would rather have a nice conversation with a guy then have him be a complete sicko. I don't know what you meant exactly by being hit on though.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

NightinGale said:


> Look for the head-to-toe glance, Kit. If you see a guy giving you the head-to-toe/toe-to-head glance than he is checking you out. Rule of thumb: Assume any guy that you meet thinks you're the hottest thing on two legs 'cause you probably are baby!


I remember getting that walking into 7-11 a few times. Then they looked away. Crap. :mum :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

shelly said:


> > So what are the right and wrong ways of doing it?


I think I posted an answer to this earlier but here is what I like. Other girls may like or think something different.

First off let me tell you what I don't like.

I don't like old guys coming on to me. I'm just 21 and I really don't want to play Lolita for some older guy. I didn't even like the book. I really don't like pickup lines. They just seem too lame and desperate. Vulgar language or comments, touching, staring make me feel very uncomfortable very quickly. If you're drunk, angry, dirty, smelly or sick, pass me by. We all have bad days and I really don't want to be part of yours. Don't approach me at inappropriate places or times. Doctor's offices, pharmacies, Victoria's Secret, or when I'm sweating my butt off on the stairmaster, there are times when girls require a certain discretion.

Now what I do like.

I like it best if a guy just comes up and introduces himself and starts a low key conversation. It can be about anything or nothing, that's why it's called small talk. It really can be about anything. Talk about the weather, or class, or my dog. If you can tell a joke and make me laugh, great but it's not required. It's not really about the words, it's about the connection. If you break up the loneliness of my day, make me feel safe, show a real interest in me and not just my body, I will appreciate it. Also, since I'm shy, asking me questions--non-personal questions-- is a good way to draw me into a conversation.

If you think there is some chemistry between us, you can ask for my phone number but don't act like you have a right to it just because you talked to me for 5 minutes. If I don't give it to you, and I don't give mine out very often, and you see me again, it will be that much easier for you to get to know me.

I know they say women can approach men, but at this point in my like there is no way I could. I know how difficult it must be, especially for guys with SA. If a guy treats me with respect, makes me feel safe and attractive, there is no way I would be rude to him.

Anyway, this is just me, but I hope it answers your question.[/quote]

Geez that's complex. We have a hard enough time just coming up with things to talk about (which is probably seen as being strictly into her physical attributes). Some guys may be your age but just look older. I ask a girl to guess my age one time and she said 28.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> "You are hot, let me take that shirt off of you"


Because of that hopefully-real pickup line, the Dr. Pepper I was enjoying is now congealing in my sinuses.

It's probably the 'you are' instead of 'you're' that's the real icing on the cake here. I really hope this is actually what someone said and not an approximation, I'm imagining some Borat-style foreigner approaching you and saying it in broken English.

If it was some fratboy or something saying it in a somehow ordinary sounding tone (i.e. You-are-HOT!) I'd rather remain blissfully ignorant.


----------



## abalone (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't know... I'm usually flattered and in good spirits afterwards, but then again, most of the guys that have hit on me have been cute boys in their 20s and sometimes early 30s.

Sometimes girls, too. I was walking down the street downtown with my boyfriend late the other night and we were dressed pretty nicely, and this girl was talking to a guy and stopped us and told us we were a "beautiful couple" and as we were walking away, she was talking to the guy and she was like, "did you see how beautiful the girl was?"

It definitely has a lot to do with the approach, though. Guys haven't really been sleazy with me at all, and even though I'm taken, I'm still able to appreciate a nice compliment. A couple weeks ago, I was at a club with my boyfriend and I was standing by the bar by myself waiting to order, and this cute guy introduced himself and started talking to me. My boyfriend saw me and came over and stood next to me, and the guy asked me if I was "here with my man," and when I told him yes, he was really well-mannered and introduced himself to my boyfriend and congratulated him on a "gorgeous girl" and told him to treat me well.

So yeah, I think a lot of it is just having tact. Anyway, I love the whole flirting/dating scene... it's so much fun.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

NightinGale said:


> Look for the head-to-toe glance, Kit. If you see a guy giving you the head-to-toe/toe-to-head glance than he is checking you out. Rule of thumb: Assume any guy that you meet thinks you're the hottest thing on two legs 'cause you probably are baby!


yea, i do that when i see someone im attracted to, but rarely will go strike up a conversation with her (if its a stranger).

So all you girls that are sad you've never been hit on, it doesnt mean guys arent looking. we think you are cute or have a nice body and would love to know you, but think you dont want us to talk to you (or assume 'she cant be single...why bother')

if im attracted to a girl, ill talk to her if i see her keep checking me out or looking in my direction/ making eye contact. She doesnt have to initiate the conversation, just give me the non-verbal green light to come talk to her.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

darkangel said:


> NightinGale said:
> 
> 
> > Look for the head-to-toe glance, Kit. If you see a guy giving you the head-to-toe/toe-to-head glance than he is checking you out. Rule of thumb: Assume any guy that you meet thinks you're the hottest thing on two legs 'cause you probably are baby!
> ...


_You_ are cute... i might be intimated to just walk up and talk to you (it would depend on my mood/ confidence that day)

i sometimes think about how many guys dont hit on a girl because they are intimidated by her looks......but at the same time, if the girl knew...she would be thinking "I'M intimidating????? me??!!"

you wouldnt think a 5'4", 115 lbs cutie could be more intimidating than a tall 300 lbs man, yet she is. :stu [/i]


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

instil said:


> darkangel said:
> 
> 
> > NightinGale said:
> ...


That is so true.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

scairy said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > darkangel said:
> ...


^^^thank you....i know....i have such deep insight into the female mind :b

and your name is 'scairy'....which makes me think that deep down, you KNOW you are intimidating...you are scary to us


----------



## Chemicat (Aug 18, 2006)

I've been hit on once or twice, always creepy perverted men.

It's really not a positive experience for me. I'd rather go unnoticed.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

instil said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > instil said:
> ...


I'd say more scairy than intimidating. I don't think it ever pops into a women's mind that oh "I can't approach this guy", "it's more of a I don't want to". If someone fails to make eye contact would you think of that as intimidating or just strange? I have a bad case of that.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

scairy said:


> I'd say more scairy than intimidating. I don't think it ever pops into a women's mind that oh "I can't approach this guy", "it's more of a I don't want to". If someone fails to make eye contact would you think of that as intimidating or just strange? I have a bad case of that.


i would take it as : she doesnt want ME to approach her, so she doesnt even want to make eye contact which might give me the wrong idea that you want to be approached.

actually, guys and girls do that though....you know if some weirdo is walking past you, you'll purposely not make eye contact because that is inviting him to talk to you, or he'll think you are trying to let him know its ok to approach you to hit on you


----------



## CuteLindsey86 (Feb 8, 2004)

im sooo confused about that too...eye contact...

i usually only get hit on by the creepy perverted type guys (that say gross stuff), and it's hard to know if I should look away and avoid eye contact, or look at him and let him know he doesn't intimidate me. what do you guys think is the right way to go?


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I know it's not good to make eye contact or smile at someone who verbally assaults you or you're not interested in. Pretend they don't exist, basically if they come off crudely.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

How do you even know that you're being hit on? What are the signals or cues that someone is hitting on you?


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

RacerX said:


> How do you even know that you're being hit on? What are the signals or cues that someone is hitting on you?


i'm pretty oblivious to this sort of thing too.


----------



## Guye_Noir (Aug 9, 2006)

umbrellagirl1980 said:


> RacerX said:
> 
> 
> > How do you even know that you're being hit on? What are the signals or cues that someone is hitting on you?
> ...


Same here. Infact, more than once I've hit on by a girl and had absolutely no idea she was doing it. The only way I knew was by being told by someone else who was there.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Guye_Noir said:


> umbrellagirl1980 said:
> 
> 
> > RacerX said:
> ...


well its much harder to tell i think, when a girl is hitting on a guy. first of all, you arent expecting it so you thnik they are just friendly or want to talk to someone. secondly, girls are much more subtle about everything than guys are.

i would think its easy to realize when a guy is hitting on you. if hes complimenting you, trying to figure out if you have a boyfriend by asking questions that would let him know,and if hes a stranger and comes up to start a conversation...hes hitting on you.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I didn't read this whole thread, but to answer the OP question, walk slower, wear decent clothes, have a facial expression that shows you are nice and happy, make eye contact, smile. If you do these things, there will be more guys approaching you (although it will still won't happen all the time so don't expect that).


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Strength said:


> I didn't read this whole thread, but to answer the OP question, walk slower, wear decent clothes,


 :mushy

you hit it right on the head!!!!!! We *cannot* resist girls who walk slow. So sexy


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

lol... you mean run... slow motion.. like in bay watch :lol


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

i think my sarcasm was lost in translation after reading my post. anyway, this reminds me of a funny george costanza quote:

"Is it my imagination, or do really good-looking women walk a lot faster than everybody else?"


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

w3stfa11 said:


> The question I have is if I do in fact start up a conversation, how do I know the girl is actually interested in me?


if she SEEMS interested, then she is. If she is clearly just being nice and trying to get away, or is more obvious than that, then she is not interested.

Someone who is intersted in you will keep a conversation going as long as they can. If she says "uh-huh" "oh yeah?" "reaaally? cool" without encouraging you to keep speaking or give more information, then shes trying to not be rude right to your face.

Sometimes (im a guy, for the record) someone will start talking to me, telling a story,whatever...and i realize they are trying to get me to say something,or ask about something because they want to tell me all about it. Like, "yea, so i had a great time this saturday"..........*shuffles papers on desk* *picks lint off of his shirt*

I know they are dying for me to take that softball of a question and smack it out of the park "WOW, What did you do Saturday!!!!!!!" if im just not in the mood...ill just say "cool, thats what the weekend is for" or something stupid like that.

^^^point is (i knew i was getting at something there) that if you are perceptive enough, people will give you the clues to see if they are interested or NOT. If she starts text messaging a friend while you introduce yourself and tell her about your work and hobbies...just walk away.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

lol I'm not saying walking slower causes more attraction, just that when someone walks fast, it is harder to approach. You'd have to turn around and practically run after her.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Strength said:


> lol I'm not saying walking slower causes more attraction, just that when someone walks fast, it is harder to approach. You'd have to turn around and practically run after her.


i have this image of a girl running full speed down the street with you sprinting after her. "Excccccccccuuuuuuuuse me missssssss!!!!!!!!!!"

Women _rarely_ react positively when i chase them down city streets....perhaps i should rethink my plan


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

Kit said:


> just by walking to the mailbox or down the street? I mean, I read posts at another message board where girls will complain about being hit on even when they're looking their crappiest and I've seen pictures of these girls, they're attractive but not like whoa, eye catching, jaw dropping attractive you know?
> 
> I mean, it's not like I particularly want to be hit on but I want to be checked out or have some guys show interest in me. I know guys are sometimes really discrete about it but I just feel so unattractive to the opposite sex. The only compliments I get are from old people who say how pretty or beautiful I am but those don't count! They say it to be polite, I don't really think they mean it.


buddy u havenothing to worry about. ALL men have trouble apporaching women, nevermind men with SA. apporaching is the number 1 fear men has. men would rather fight in a boxing match, or wrestle a pittbull than to go up to a women and hit on her.

why? becayse they are scared of being rejected, and make them feel less of a man

dont worry about it. even rich successful man will have a hard time hitting on chicks


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

kennybenny said:


> Kit said:
> 
> 
> > just by walking to the mailbox or down the street? I mean, I read posts at another message board where girls will complain about being hit on even when they're looking their crappiest and I've seen pictures of these girls, they're attractive but not like whoa, eye catching, jaw dropping attractive you know?
> ...


shes a girl, not a shy man


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I've had some guys saying random crap about me though. I'm not sure if they're saying that because I'm bad looking (like sarcasm) or I'm good looking.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Me too actually... no one talked to me or paid attention to me in high school. The only people that hit on me were creeps out of school who want to jump me. It's disgusting.

And now that I'm out of school I don't see anyone anyway. I don't like being blatenly hit on... somehow I feel like it's disrespectful. The only way I'm flattered by it is if the person actually knows me... which is like, no one.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nobody ever hit on me in high school. zero interest from anyone. 

3 days after i got to college a guy hit on me, and it boggled my mind. I thought he was either playing a trick, or he had some ugly troll fetish or something.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sonya99 said:


> 3 days after i got to college a guy hit on me, and it boggled my mind. I thought he was either playing a trick, or he had some ugly troll fetish or something.


 :ditto I've had that happen to me. I can _fathom_ why someone would hit on me without having some sort of ulterior motive. Unless men are into chicks that look like barn yard animals. Mules, more specifically.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

I feel the same. I have had many ex's and my current beau tell me I'm beautiful, yet no guy has ever shown interest in me (outisde of the internet world). However on the internet i get the occasional pervert say "ur hot". but how am I suppose to take that seriously when most internet weirdos who start a conversation like that only want sex. *sigh*


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

sonya99 said:


> Nobody ever hit on me in high school. zero interest from anyone.
> 
> 3 days after i got to college a guy hit on me, and it boggled my mind. I thought he was either playing a trick, or he had some ugly troll fetish or something.


me too! well not three days later, more like first day of class. Dude....stalked me for my entire first semester. Said nothing to me, but he kept showing up at places where'd I frequent. I think he was expecting me to say something....but holy cow, was I closed off from people. What dude wakes up early in the morning when there's no school, trudge through 2-3 feet of snow even when he's not tall himself for maybe a half a mile in what was teen-degrees outside, to throw snowballs at some 'familiar' stranger's third-floor dorm window? I think that's kinda wierd.


----------

